# Identify tree currently in Bloom?



## beesohappy

Sorry I can't help you, but I'm curious also. We have one just like it here in CA. It drops a lot of pollen and the blooms don't seem to last for to long.


----------



## tech.35058

I guess we need to start a plant ID forum .... If I knew the name I could search the web for the photo, but I cant photo the leaves/blooms/ bark & search to get a name. 
Didn't some one mention a plant id web site?


----------



## jklapperich

Could be a Blackhaw

http://www.carolinanature.com/trees/vipr.html


----------



## miltcook

Doesn't have the same flowering cluster as the blackhaw pictures I saw on Google images.


----------



## burns375

Japanese lilac "ivory silk" maybe


----------



## Tenbears

sourwood


----------



## Walliebee

Wax-leaf ligustrum (Ligustrum japonicum)


----------



## miltcook

I didn't think Sourwood was this close to the coast. It might be. 
And
This tree is much taller than the Japanese Privet I've seen pictures of. These trees are 30' tall. The Privet I've seen are more like shrubs.

Milt


----------



## Tenbears

miltcook said:


> I didn't think Sourwood was this close to the coast. It might be.
> 
> Milt


 Although they are more prolific west of the piedmont, They do occur throughout Virginia.. I had many on my property in Pungo (Princess Anne County) and you cannot get closer to the coast than that. I have literally hundreds on my land in Mountain Grove (Bath County)

Come fall the leaves will turn red and red can be. I would like to see a close up of the blossoms, but the creased leaves forward from the center spine is usually a give away.


----------



## Walliebee

miltcook said:


> This tree is much taller than the Japanese Privet I've seen pictures of. These trees are 30' tall. The Privet I've seen are more like shrubs.
> 
> Milt


ok, then it's the closely related L. lucidum. 

from wiki..."Ligustrum lucidum is an evergreen tree growing to 10 m (33 ft) tall and broad."


----------



## odfrank

Walliebee said:


> ok, then it's the closely related L. lucidum.from wiki..."Ligustrum lucidum is an evergreen tree growing to 10 m (33 ft) tall and broad."


Texas privet? Ligustrum texanum?


----------



## ruthiesbees

I'd go with privet (some variety of Ligustrum). They've been blooming for a few weeks around here and I think it's two different varieties judging from the small trees in my neighborhood. The sourwood hasn't started yet around here. Miltcook, if you drive down Smith Neck Rd. in Carrollton in July, you will see some sourwood along that road. I'm in the same town as you. Do you go to the Nansemond Bee club in Chuckatuck? They meet the second Tues of the month.


----------



## scituatema

Does anybody know name of this tree?
There are hundreds of bees working on it.


----------



## scituatema

This is another pic from the same tree.


----------



## dsegrest

I feel certain it is a ligustrum or some other member of the privet family


----------



## ruthiesbees

That flower cluster looks identical to a mature English Ivy vine. Maybe it's another Hedera sp.



scituatema said:


> This is another pic from the same tree.


----------



## ruthiesbees

..


----------



## Walliebee

It's Kalopanax pictus, commonly called Castor-leaved Aralia. It's from Asia and is becoming invasive in the NE US.


----------



## scituatema

QUOTE=Walliebee;1314096]It's Kalopanax pictus, commonly called Castor-leaved Aralia. It's from Asia and is becoming invasive in the NE US.[/QUOTE]

Yes, that is it.
Bees love it, the tree has full of bees buzzing.
I think it is a very good nectar tree especially when there is not that much blooming now.


----------



## scituatema

https://youtu.be/xeyHcm7U5_E

I found this on youtube. 
this is the buzzing I am talking about.


----------



## *P*Grass

Kalopanax septemlobus, common name prickly castor oil tree


----------

